# Endlich Rauchfrei



## Ennia (6. September 2010)

Hallo Community!

Das Thema "Nichtraucher werden" beschäftigt mich nun schon ziemlich lange und letzte Woche habe ich den entscheidenden Schritt nun endlich gewagt: Ich bin seit einer guten Woche "clean", wie man so schön sagt.

Nun, da heute wieder einmal die Sonne scheint, dachte ich mir, dass ich die Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen hier in einem thread mit euch teilen sollte - komisch nur, dass es hier noch keinen ähnlichen thread für dieses Thema gibt...

Wie gesagt, ich habe ich mich in letzter Zeit schon lange damit auseinandergesetzt und Stück für Stück meine Rauchgewohnheiten abgeändert, denn ich wollte es eigentlich sehr, sehr langsam angehen. Angefangen habe ich damit, dass ich die Menge um die Hälfte ca. verringert habe. Als Nächstes habe ich dann die Marke gewechselt bis ich dann von "Heute auf Morgen" den Schlussstrich gezogen habe - zum Auslöser dafür komme ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten ist also, wenn man mit dem Rauchen gleich mehrere Gewohnheiten abstellt und andere Sachen im alltäglichen Geschehen ändert - ein Tapetenwechsel hilft also ungemein - ist aber nicht bei jedem möglich... 

Das Wichtigste ist aber, dass es 'Klick' in der Birne machen muss, dann fällt einem das alles nicht so schwer. Dieses 'Klick' hat bei mir lange auf sich warten lassen, das könnt ihr mir glauben. Ich habe es schon bestimmt zehnmal versucht, bin aber bislang immer nach ein oder zwei Tagen daran gescheitert. Die Entzugserscheinungen sind wirklich heftig und wenn man einen Arzt oder auf glaubhaften Internetseiten nachliest, dann wird einem immer empfohlen, einen Ersatzstoff bereitzuhalten. Das kann angefangen von einem Glas Wasser bishin zum Nikotinpreparat sein. Ich hab mich für die Nikotinpflaster entschieden. Diese sind jedoch nicht gerade günstig, helfen aber sehr gut gegen das Verlangen (eine Packung mit sieben Pflaster kostet ca. 36 Euro; ein Pflaster gibt Stoff für 24h ab ^^).

So, dann komme ich nun zum eigentlichen Grund für meinen Entschluss: Neben immer schlechter werdender körperlicher Kondition und ständigem Husten am Morgen, war wohl meine neue Freundin der eigentliche Grund für das plötzliche Nichtraucherdasein.
Als wir unser erstes Date hatte habe ich noch geraucht, wir trafen uns aber in einem Lokal, in dem absolutes Rauchverbot herrschte (Raucherlokale sind ohnehin in Österreich eh schon eine Seltenheit geworden). Dieses Date dauerte ziemlich lange und wir haben uns auf Anhieb sehr gut verstanden, nichts desto trotz verspürte ich nach ca. zwei Stunden das starke Verlangen nach einer Zigarette. Ich riss mich zusammen, weil mir die Unterhaltung viel wichtiger war. Leider litt die Konzentration aufs Gespräch darunter und ich ärgerte mich ungemein. Als wir beschlossen hatten noch in einen Club zu gehen, steckte ich mir draußen gleich eine Zigarette an und sie schaute mich an und fragte: "Du rauchst?" Ich antwortete mit einem gewissen Schuldgefühl: "Ähm, ja..." und ich wusste genau, dass sie was dagegen hatte. Diese Zigarette war kein Genuss mehr für mich, wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt.
Beim einem der nächsten Dates waren wir mit Freunden in einem "noch Raucherlokal" verabredet und als sie mal eben auf die Toilette verschwand, habe ich schnell eine geraucht und als sie wieder kam und mir einen Kuss auf die Lippen drückte sagte sie: "Waah, du hast eine geraucht, oder?". Da hat es dann endlich 'Klick' gemacht und ich war fest entschlossen dieses Laster ein für alle mal loszuwerden. Eine stressige Arbeitswoche verging noch mit den üblichen Rauchpausen (bis der Vorrat an Zigaretten aufgebraucht war), dann war es vorbei.

Einige von euch denken sich nun sicher "Pff, Weichei.." usw., ihr müsst aber wissen, dass mir wirklich sehr viel an dieser Frau liegt und dass ich lieber das Rauchen meiner Gesundheit und ihr zu Liebe aufgebe, als beides (weiterhin) aufs Spiel zu setzen. Schließlich hat es zwischen uns ordentlich gefunkt und sie ist sehr von meiner Willensstärke und Aufopferungsgabe beeindruckt, was sicherlich auch ein klein wenig dazu beigetragen hat, dass wir zusammengekommen sind. Sicherlich sehe ich das Ganze jetzt ein wenig durch die Rosa Brille und so weiter, aber im Prinzip ist das so ein Tapetenwechsel, von dem ich vorher geschrieben hab.

Ich hoffe der Schwank aus meinem Leben war lesenswert und vielleicht war er für den/die eine(n) oder andere(n) hilfreich - ansonsten lege ich euch diese Seite der EU ans Herz: http://de-de.help-eu.com/pages/index-3.html

Wäre nett, wenn ihr vielleicht ähnliches zu berichten hättet.

cheers,
Alex (lasst euch nicht von meinem Nick 'Ennia' beirren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ein Mann, ja)


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2010)

Du fängst innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate wieder an.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du fängst innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate wieder an.



Spätestens bei/nach der Trennung, wegen dem Stress.
Aber ich wünsche dem TE viel Glück, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Mach eine Umfrage draus, damit die Leute wetten können wann du wieder anfängst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, ernsthaft, Glückwunsch, dass du es geschafft hast und ich hoffe, dass du nicht wieder anfängst!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. September 2010)

Ich bin froh das ich nie angefangen habe und es auch nie werde.
Dir wünsche ich viel Glück beim aufhören. Raucher stinken.
Ich hab mal ein rauchendes Mädchen in ner Disse ein bisschen näher kennengelernt. 
Ich werde diesen abschreckenden Geschmack nie wieder vergessen können....


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, ich habs zum Glück nicht angefangen und werde es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surando (6. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass es nicht nur bei einer Woche bleibt - so erging es allen meinen Bekannten, Verwandten und wer sonst so um mich herum aufhören wollte. Habe zum Glück nie damit angefangen.


----------



## Sunyo (6. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wünsche dir du hältst das durch, auch wenn die Rückfallrate im Allgemeinen nicht all zu klein ist.
Ich persönlich rauche nicht, werde ich auch nicht. Höchstens mal mit paar Freunden ne Shisha (ja ich weiß, dass sie genau so gefährlich ist, wie normale Ziggaretten), aber das kommt auch nur selten vor.


----------



## Manoroth (6. September 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch und viel glück und kraft das du das auch durchhälst^^

ich selber bin zwar nur n genuss raucher (ab und an ne zigarre oder ne shisha) aber hab schon bei freunden gesehn das es alles andere als leicht sein kann wirklich aufzuhören


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2010)

Von raucher Kneipen und von zuviel Alkohol abstand nehmen. Sonst sitzt du doch mal mit einer Kippe in der Hand.


----------



## Elda (6. September 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das ich nie angefangen habe und es auch nie werde.
> Dir wünsche ich viel Glück beim aufhören. Raucher stinken.
> Ich hab mal ein rauchendes Mädchen in ner Disse ein bisschen näher kennengelernt.
> Ich werde diesen abschreckenden Geschmack nie wieder vergessen können....



This es ist einfach eklig wie man danach stinkt und bei Frauen find ichs noch schlimmer ~.~


----------



## Firun (6. September 2010)

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren aufgehört und zwar hier mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich wünsche dir viel Glück, aber sollte es in deinem Kopf wirklich "klick" gemacht haben dann brauchst du kein Glück mehr weil du es dann nämlich schon geschafft hast.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

> es ist einfach eklig wie man danach stinkt und bei Frauen find ichs noch schlimmer ~.~



Hehe yup! Ich rauche und trinke nicht - meine allererste Freundin damals war da anders drauf. Mein erster Kuss schmeckte nach abgestandenem Bier, das man aus einem benutzten Aschenbecher trinkt. Ich werde ihn nie vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

Bin auch nur Gelegenheitsraucher, wirklich schmecken tuts nicht, aber um Stress ab zubauen mit den Arbeitskollegen ist es ok, aber nicht mehr als 3-4 in ner Woche, ansonsten wirds auch A****-Teuer. 

Achso, Glückwunsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (6. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, aber ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, wie man das Rauchen überhaupt erst anfangen kann. Um es dann erstmal wieder los zu werden benötigt es denke ich mal sehr viel Willenskraft, nehme ich zumindest an, ich kann es als Nichtraucher ja nicht wissen. Aber findet ihr nicht irgendwo, dass es schon von einem schwachen Willen zeugt, wenn man das Rauchen anfängt ? Ich kann mir nämlich nicht anders erklären, wieso man es überhaupt anfangen sollte, außer halt sowas wie "Dazugehören" oder irgendwem nacheifern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> This es ist einfach eklig wie man danach stinkt und bei Frauen find ichs noch schlimmer ~.~



find ich nicht so .. meine ex war auch raucherin und schlimm fand ich das überhaupt nicht


----------



## Thoor (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> find ich nicht so .. meine ex war auch raucherin und schlimm fand ich das überhaupt nicht



Kommt halt drauf an, wenn du drauf stehst Aschenbecher auszuschlecken ist es sicherlich nicht schlecht :-P


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, aber ich verstehe es immer noch nicht, wie man das Rauchen überhaupt erst anfangen kann. Um es dann erstmal wieder los zu werden benötigt es denke ich mal sehr viel Willenskraft, nehme ich zumindest an, ich kann es als Nichtraucher ja nicht wissen. Aber findet ihr nicht irgendwo, dass es schon von einem schwachen Willen zeugt, wenn man das Rauchen anfängt ? Ich kann mir nämlich nicht anders erklären, wieso man es überhaupt anfangen sollte, außer halt sowas wie "Dazugehören" oder irgendwem nacheifern.



Ist doch genau so wie beim Alkohol. Wenn du unterwegs bist trinkst du mit Kollegen ja auch nicht nur 1 Bier, da kommt dann halt mal mehr dazu. Das ist auch kein Gruppenzwang, sondern einfach der Geschmack. Was nun aber besser schmeckt, ist klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist doch genau so wie beim Alkohol. Wenn du unterwegs bist trinkst du mit Kollegen ja auch nicht nur 1 Bier, da kommt dann halt mal mehr dazu.



Eigentlich ja nicht...ich rauche nicht und von Alkohol lasse ich auch die Finger.
Wenn mir irgendwer ein Bier anbietet, sag ich Nein und mach mir eine Cola auf.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> find ich nicht so .. meine ex war auch raucherin und schlimm fand ich das überhaupt nicht



Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch, aber ich finde Frauen mit Kippe in der Hand schrecklich unattraktiv. Mein Freund ist auch Raucher und obwohl ich es toleriere, bin ich davon nicht wirklich begeistert. Man kann wie verrückt Kaugummi kauen, aber oft riecht auch die Kleidung und das schätze ich persönlich gar nicht. 

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man mit sowas anfängt. Okay, jeder hat irgendwann mal die erste Kippe probiert, aber meiner Meinung nach schmeckt es grauenvoll und kostet viel Geld, also warum dabei bleiben? Die Leute jammern immer, dass sie kein Geld haben, qualmen dann aber am Tag 2 Schachteln Kippen weg. 
Absolut unverständlich.

Jedem, der damit aufhören will, wünsche ich viel Glück. Ich weiß wie hart sowas ist, denn ich habe mir im Laufe meines Lebens auch viele Dinge abgewöhnt. Trotzdem lohnt es sich, denn die Gesundheit und der Geldbeutel werden es einem danken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja nicht...ich rauche nicht und von Alkohol lasse ich auch die Finger.
> Wenn mir irgendwer ein Bier anbietet, sag ich Nein und mach mir eine Cola auf.



Kann ja sein, geht aber ums Prinzip, dass das nicht unbedingt "Nacheifern" sein muss. Aber klar, sowohl Alkohol als auch Kippen sind scheiße und tödlich, WENN man sie über Jahre hinweg in Massen konsumiert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, wenn du drauf stehst Aschenbecher auszuschlecken ist es sicherlich nicht schlecht :-P



find ich persönlich ja jetzt nicht so .. solange die zigarette beim küssen nicht noch im mund ist, ist es ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@deanne
ich hab es halt einfach hingenommen und in unserer situation war das eh nur eine ganz,ganz,ganz,ganz kleine sache


----------



## Ol@f (6. September 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 3 Jahren aufgehört und zwar hier mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.
Erst letzte Woche hab ich von nem Freund gehört, dass das Buch bei seiner Mutter geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann dem TE von mir auch noch viel Glück(?) oder eher viel Willenskraft! Ich hab zum Glück nie wirklich mit rauchen angefangen.


----------



## Manowar (6. September 2010)

Ich bin momentan auch eisern..ich will aufhören, aber es fällt mir wirklich schwer.
Was bei mir eigentlich der größte Unsinn ist, dass ich vor nem Jahr aufgehört hatte, 4 Monate keine einzige Zigarette geraucht habe und dann wieder angefangen habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und diesmal fällt es mir leider nicht so leicht.
Meine Gründe fürs Aufhören sind, dass ich viel Sport mache und Ausdauersport da einfach flach fällt.. und das liebe Geld.


----------



## Ennia (6. September 2010)

Also als erstes möchte ich mich für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken, aber ich bin ja von Natur aus ein sehr skeptischer Mensch. Ich zweifle sehr oft an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was manchmal nicht schlecht ist, aber naja - anderes Thema.

Also ich bin jetzt mit einem guten Bekannten ca. drei Stunden bei zweieinhalb Flaschen Wein gesessen und die "Tschick" (Zigarette) war stets in Reichweite, siehe Foto. Alkohol ist also kein Problem, und auch der Wille ist da. Ich schaff das Jungs, nur ein wenig Vertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rauchen ist phöse und es ist an der Zeit damit endlich aufzuhören!

Danke nochmal für all die lieben Worte!

Foto vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 typisch! bin aber schon angeheitert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=59487_1364574519902_13xv2z.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. September 2010)

der körperliche Entzug ist nach ca. 1 Woche durchgestanden. Das große Problem ist die seelische Abhänigkeit. 
Wenn du Rauchst geht das Nikotin durch deine Lungen direkt ins Blut und somit direkt ins Hirn. Das Hirn schüttet dann Adrenalin,Dopamin und Endorphine aus. 

Tja und das ist das große Problem bei Suchtkrankehiten aller Art, die Körperliche Abhängigkeit ist meist nicht das schlimmste sondern die tollen Stoffe(Dopamin) die unser Hirn ausschüttet und uns in einen Glückszustand(man fühlt sich wohl) versetzt. Man gewöhnt sich daran und versucht unterbewusst durchs Rauchen etc. immer wieder in diesen "Glückszustand" zu kommen.



Denn mal ehrlich,welchem Raucher schmecken Zigaretten wirklich? ist eigentlich ziemlich ekelig.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Also als erstes möchte ich mich für die vielen Glückwünsche bedanken, aber ich bin ja von Natur aus ein sehr skeptischer Mensch. Ich zweifle sehr oft an mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Frau würde ich dir raten, in nächster Zeit vermehrt auf deine Ernährung zu achten. Wenn die Kippe fehlt, suchen sich viele ehemalige Raucher einen Ersatz und futtern unkontrolliert drauf los. Auch, weil Süßigkeiten trösten und vom Entzug ablenken. Eine nette Alternative sind Gemüsesticks. Man hat was zu knabbern und tut etwas für die schlanke Linie.


----------



## Ennia (6. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> der körperliche Entzug ist nach ca. 1 Woche durchgestanden. Das große Problem ist die seelische Abhänigkeit.
> Wenn du Rauchst geht das Nikotin durch deine Lungen direkt ins Blut und somit direkt ins Hirn. Das Hirn schüttet dann Adrenalin,Dopamin und Endorphine aus.
> 
> Tja und das ist das große Problem bei Suchtkrankehiten aller Art, die Körperliche Abhängigkeit ist meist nicht das schlimmste sondern die tollen Stoffe(Dopamin) die unser Hirn ausschüttet und uns in einen Glückszustand(man fühlt sich wohl) versetzt. Man gewöhnt sich daran und versucht unterbewusst durchs Rauchen etc. immer wieder in diesen "Glückszustand" zu kommen.
> ...




Du hast natürlich recht mit der geistigen oder seelischen Abhängigkeit - davor fürchte ich mich auch wirklich, aber ich glaub ich bin dessen erhaben. Zumal setze ich mich auch der Versuchung bewusst aus (Zigaretten sind zu jeder Zeit bewusst, erreichbar) und ich mach die tägliche Rauchpause auf der Terasse um neun Uhr Vormittags immer noch mit - nur noch mit einer Tasse Kaffee.

Jemand hat auch gefragt, wie ich mit der Ersatzdroge "Nikotinpflaster" fertig werde. Nun ja, gute Frage, aber ich hab zum Beispiel heute schon keines mehr benötigt. Rauche ist (für mich) ein Akt. Das heißt vom Zigarette aus der Schachtel nehmen, Feuerzeug in der Hosentasche suchen bis hin zum Anzünden und dem erten Zug. Wenn man erst einmal das all dies eingestellt hat, dann ist das alles kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Ennia (6. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Als Frau würde ich dir raten, in nächster Zeit vermehrt auf deine Ernährung zu achten. Wenn die Kippe fehlt, suchen sich viele ehemalige Raucher einen Ersatz und futtern unkontrolliert drauf los. Auch, weil Süßigkeiten trösten und vom Entzug ablenken. Eine nette Alternative sind Gemüsesticks. Man hat was zu knabbern und tut etwas für die schlanke Linie.



Auf das Thema Essen wurde ich heute auch angesprochen und ich musste lachen. Sicherlich bin ich noch relativ jung - ich geh grad mal auf die 30 zu, aber ich hab seit meiner letzten Beziehung ca. 20kg verloren. Meine letzte Freundin war ziemlich 'heikel' (also ziemlich wählerisch) was das Essen anbelangte und sie aß auch relativ wenig. Ich koche wirklich gerne und gut und alles was so über blieb musste ich dann essen. Über die Monate hatte ich mir dann eben diese 20kg angefressen - aber als es dann aus mit ihr war habe ich kontinuierlich abgenommen und bin jetzt wieder da wo alles angefangen hat.

Die physische Konstitution ist familiär einfach gegeben. Mein Dad hat letztes Jahr das Rauchen aufgegben und der hat auch nix zugenommen - selbiges bei Opa.

Ach ja: das Thema Geld und Kosten hat nie eine Rolle gespielt. Ich hab mir das eben fix mal ausgerechnet und ich komm auf gerade mal ca- 5.600,- Euro im Jahr, was mich das Rauchen gekostet hat (stark aufgerundet)

Ich gebe zu, so wie ich das ganze schildere, scheint es zu gut zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist aber einfach so.


----------



## Crucial² (7. September 2010)

Ich habe nie geraucht und werde nie Anfangen. Ich war außerdem der erste der in Bayern für besseren Nichtraucherschutz gewählt hat! Und: Ich gebe den Rauchern in meiner Umgebung zu verstehen dass sie sich mit ihrer Zigarette schleichen können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag einfach nicht wenn in meiner Nähe geraucht wird, weils einfach was dummes ist.

Meine Ex-Freundin (17 Jahre als wir zusammengekommen sind, ich genauso alt) hat auch geraucht. Ich hab ihr dann zu verstehen gegeben das wir erst zusammenkommen werden wenn sie damit aufgehört hat. Gesagt getan. Als wir uns dann trennten hat sie wieder Angefangen, obwohl sie tausendmal zu mir gesagt hat das es ihr ohne Rauchen viel besser geht und so. Dummes Mädchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (7. September 2010)

....hab auch schlagartig aufgehört zu rauchen, am freitag ises die 13 woche.


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Ich selber rauche nicht und hab es auch nicht vor aber ich weiß von meiner Oma dass sie 40 Jahre lang geraucht hat und von heut auf morgen aufgehört hat. Ok das ist jetzt 4 Jahre her und sie hat auch wieder angefangen aber 3 Jahre hat sie es immerhin ausgehalten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ach ja: das Thema Geld und Kosten hat nie eine Rolle gespielt. Ich hab mir das eben fix mal ausgerechnet und ich komm auf gerade mal ca- 5.600,- Euro im Jahr, was mich das Rauchen gekostet hat (stark aufgerundet)



Also wenn 5.600,- € nicht viel Geld für dich ist dann musst du aber nen ganz schön vollen Geldbeutel haben.
Mein Bruder geht für soviel Geld 4 Monate in der Werkstatt malochen.


----------



## Xondor (7. September 2010)

Hilfreich kann auch ein lungenfunktionstest (oder so ähnlich) sein. Einen jetzt, und dann in 1, 2 Monaten. Die extreme verbesserung gibt ordentlich motivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (8. September 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Also wenn 5.600,- € nicht viel Geld für dich ist dann musst du aber nen ganz schön vollen Geldbeutel haben.
> Mein Bruder geht für soviel Geld 4 Monate in der Werkstatt malochen.



viel ist immer relativ... für mich, verteilt auf 12 Monate, ist das nicht besonders viel Geld. Ich freue mich aber, dass ich es mir jetzt trotzdem spare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Xondor schrieb:


> Hilfreich kann auch ein lungenfunktionstest (oder so ähnlich) sein. Einen jetzt, und dann in 1, 2 Monaten. Die extreme verbesserung gibt ordentlich motivation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, da hast du recht. Ich merke es nämlich jetzt schon. Auch der Geschmackssinn und der Geruchssinn haben sich schon ein wenig verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (8. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Tja und das ist das große Problem bei Suchtkrankehiten aller Art, die Körperliche Abhängigkeit ist meist nicht das schlimmste sondern die tollen Stoffe(Dopamin) die unser Hirn ausschüttet und uns in einen Glückszustand(man fühlt sich wohl) versetzt. Man gewöhnt sich daran und versucht unterbewusst durchs Rauchen etc. immer wieder in diesen "Glückszustand" zu kommen.



Diese Gehirndrogen werden ja aber auch bei diversen anderen Handlungen ausgeschüttet. Essen z.B.

Viel Sex wäre doch auch ne Ersatzhandlung und macht nicht so Fett wie viel Essen. Ausserdem dürfte das ohne Aschenbecheratem auch viel einfacher zu bekommen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. September 2010)

Ich bin auch Raucher, auch ich habe schon zweimal versucht aufzuhören. 2-3 Tage lief es gut, danach war die Versuchung zu gross.
Ich komm mir dann immer wie ein Versager vor, und die erste Zigarette danach schmeckt mir nichtmal.
Es gibt momente da kommt eine Kippe ziemlich gut. Wie schon erwähnt ist es eine dumme Angewohnheit getränkt mit einer leichten körperlichen abhängigkeit 
Und dieses scheiss Zeugs geht verdammt ins Geld. Inzwischen zahlt man hier in der Schweiz locker 7.10 für ein Päckchen.
Um aufhören zu können muss es einfach Klick machen. Ist so wie beim abnehmen, lernen oder was auch immer. Vorher kannst du es knicken. Und diese Methode mit langsam aufhören (Zigarettenkonsum minimieren), bringt auch nicht wirklich was. Am besten kommts wenn du dein angefangenes Päcklein direkt in den Müll schmeisst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (8. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Zieh es bitte durch und fang nicht wieder an. Ich denke das ist schon mal ein riesen Schritt, auch wenn du ein noch frischer Nichtraucher bist. Jeder Raucher weiss, wie schwer es sein kann von dem Mist loszukommen.

Bin auch schon seit längerer Zeit ein unglücklicher Raucher. Habe auch schon das Buch "Endlich Nichtraucher" gelesen und trotzdem habe ich es nicht geschafft. Obwohl ich fast bei jeder Seite des Buches innerlich zu mir sagte "Der Typ hat sowas von recht".

Mir fehlt der Mut endlich den Schritt zu wagen und die Kippen in die Mülltonne zu werfen. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, ohne Zigarette fehlt etwas. Sei es zur morgentlichen Tasse Kaffee, auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit oder nach dem Schäferstündchen mit der besseren hälfte. Es ist eigentlich nur eine Kopfsache. Klar, der Körper hat sich daran gewöhnt mit Nikotin vergiftet zu werden, aber schlimmer sind die psychischen Erscheinungen.

Und jetzt bin ich nicht mal einer, der viel raucht, am Tag komme ich auf 10-15 Zigaretten. Zumindest drehe ich seit ca einem Jahr selbst, das senkt zumindest die Kosten für den Mist. Trotzdem besteht das übel nach wie vor.

Als diese ganzen Diskussionen wegen Raucher und Nichtraucherclubs aktuell war, war ich total dafür, das in Clubs nicht mehr geraucht wird. Ich fand es einfach super wenn man im Club unterwegs war und am nächsten Tag haben die Klamotten nicht mehr nach Aschenbecher gestunken, ich hatte keine Halsschmerzen und der Geldbeutel freute sich auch. Viele wissen ja, wenn man Alkohol trinkt steigt gleichzeitig der Zigarettenkonsum. Mir machte das in der Situation aber nichts aus. Dann rauch ich halt keine dachte ich mir und überlebt habe ich es auch.

In meinen jungen Raucherjahren hatte ich eine etwas seltsame, aber dennoch wirksame Strategie:

Ich habe mir immer die Marke Phillip Morris gekauft, geschmeckt haben sie mir überhaupt nicht und meinen Freunden auch nicht. Aus dem Grund wurde ich so gut wie nie angeschnorrt und ich selbst habe immer sehr wenig geraucht da mir die Marke nicht geschmeckt hat und ich auch keine anderen Marken von Bekannten angenommen habe, da mir die zu stark waren. So kam ich ca auf 3-5 Kippen am Tag. Damals, vor fast 10 Jahren wusste ich schon, das ich nie abhängig sein wollte.

Irgendwann, aus heiterem Himmel kam ich dann zu dem Entschluss "Bah, jetzt hörste auf..." kurzerhand flog die Schachtel in den Mülleimer und ich war fast 3 Jahre lang rauchfrei. Bis ich mit einer Freundin zusammen gekommen bin die geraucht hat, durch sie habe ich leider wieder angefangen.

Rauchen ist keinesfalls Cool oder sonst was, es ist nur eins: Scheisse
Früher dachte ich es ist so, die Situation kennen bestimmt viele. In der Jugend ist das halt so. Tja und jetzt haben wir den Salat

Derzeit lese ich wieder "Endlich Nichtraucher", falls das nicht klappt lese ich es noch 2-3x und dananch suche ich nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. September 2010)

Ich lag zwei Monate im Krankenhaus und durfte nicht aufstehen. Da mich auch keiner ans Fenster gerollt hat, blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als das Rauchen einzustellen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als ich wieder rauskam, war die Versuchung nicht sonderlich groß, also bin ich bis dato immer noch Nichtraucher


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige was ich hin und wieder hatte, waren so einzelne Situationen in denen ich dann dachte :"Ah, jetzt ein leckerer Zug von der Zigarette"
Das waren ganz unspektakuläre Situationen, wie ein Auto fährt vorbei und ich seh, wie der Fahrer siche eine anzündet.
Oder im Urlaub, wo vom unteren Balkon so ein leichter Zigarettenrauch hochgeweht wird.

Aber übel sind die "Albträume"^^
Es sind Träume in denen ich merke , wie ich plötzlich erst eine Zigarette rauche, dann 5 und so weiter, bis ich dann im Traum denke "Sch..., du hast ja wieder angefangen! Oh nein !"

Tja, und sollte ich jemals wieder anfangen (kann eigentlich nicht sooo blöd sein ^^), werd ich nicht mehr so leicht zum Nichtraucher!


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2010)

Das wichtigste ist, dass man es für sich selbst tut und wirklich absolut davon überzeugt ist. Halbe Motivation bringt gar nichts, außer Frust und Enttäuschung.

Es ist genau wie mit dem Abnehmen. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren die fixe Idee, unbedingt 50 Kilo wiegen zu müssen. Zwar wusste ich, dass ich auch so schon schlank bin, aber irgendwie fand ich den Gedanken nicht schlecht. Das lag daran, dass einem gewisse Ideale vorgelebt werden und andere Leute mit Lob reagieren, wenn man an sich arbeitet. Aber weil ich innerlich wusste, dass es eigentlich eine blöde Idee war, hat es nicht funktioniert.

Das ist ähnlich bei euch Rauchern. Wenn ihr euch im Unterbewusstsein fragt, was denn am rauchen eigentlich so schlimm ist, schafft ihr es nie. Ihr müsst wirklich überzeugt sein und dürft euch nicht von eurem Umfeld beeinflussen lassen. Dann kann es wirklich klappen.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ach ja: das Thema Geld und Kosten hat nie eine Rolle gespielt. Ich hab mir das eben fix mal ausgerechnet und ich komm auf gerade mal ca- 5.600,- Euro im Jahr, was mich das Rauchen gekostet hat (stark aufgerundet)



Was zur Hölle... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich aufrunde komm ich auf knapp 600 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da kann man sich dann wirklich "Raucher" nennen? O_o
Du rauchst also jeden Tag etwa 4-5 Zigaretten (was nicht wirklich, nach einer Sucht aussieht) oder um am WE "cool" zu sein *g*

5600 Euro kann man aber echt nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen..das sind am Tag ja 2 große Schachteln.

Hab nen Typen bei mir im Fitnessstudio, der hat mit 45 nen anderes Herz bekommen..der hat am Tag 4-5 Schachteln geraucht..sowas kann man sich definitiv als Ansporn nehmen, weil ich lege nicht wirklich wert drauf, irgendwann nen anderes Herz bekommen zu müssen.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Da kann man sich dann wirklich "Raucher" nennen? O_o
> Du rauchst also jeden Tag etwa 4-5 Zigaretten (was nicht wirklich, nach einer Sucht aussieht) oder um am WE "cool" zu sein *g*


Im Schnitt 2 Päckchen Tabak pro Woche, ca. 80 Zigaretten pro Woche also. Nach Adam Riese 11 - 12 am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pro Woche also 10,40 + 50Cent für Blättchen. Ist der Vorteil, wenn man selbst dreht, aktive würde ich auch deutlich mehr rauchen, hat die Erfahrung gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (8. September 2010)

Ein Glückwunsch an dich. Ich bin/war/bleibe Nichtraucher - da braucht man gar nicht aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber als mein Dad (Raucher seit über 25 Jahren) aufgehört hab, da wars echt Anfangs ne ziemliche Folter, das hat man gesehen. 
Btw, würd ich mir überlegen mehr Fitness zu machen: mein Dad ist nach dem Aufhören aufgegangen wie Hefeteig ^^


----------



## Ennia (13. September 2010)

Schon wieder ein Wochenende ohne Zigarette überstanden! Ich suche zwar die Nähe zum Qualm *hehe*, aber ich kam eigentlich nie in Versuchung eine zu rauchen.

Ach es ist einfach nur ein super Gefühl, das ich mit euch eben teilen wollte, an diesem verregneten Montagmorgen.


----------



## Fauzi (13. September 2010)

Passiv Rauch regelt.. ^^
Ich nehm nun auch nochmal einen Anlauf.
"Endlich Nichtraucher" ist echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2010)

Ich werd nun ach versuchen "aufzuhören". Bin zwar kein "Raucher" in dem Sinne (Selber Kippen habe ich fast nie, wochentags rauche ich wenn überhaupt in der Schule oder wenn rauchende Freunde da sind (Oder wenn ich zufällig mal Kippen da hab, dann bin ich vielleicht 3 mal am Tag aufm Balkon. Problem ist halt beim Saufen, da ist ne Packung am Abend noch schmeichelhaft...
Naja, jetzt gerade während des Schreibens mit dem Freund meiner Sis die letzte geraucht.


----------

